# LED Fan problem



## EmulateSF64 (Apr 2, 2013)

Alright, so I'm planning on adding fans to my Antec 300 entry-level gaming case. It has two 120mm front fan slots that I want to attach some LED fans to, to give it that nice glow. My problem is, I'm not sure where I can plug these fans in, or if I have enough connection ports to plug them in. Is there a way to plug multiple fans into one connector? Also, if I did this, would the LEDs work correctly? :ermm:

Thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi EmulateSF64 :wave:

The front-fans usually connect to a spare 'Molex' plug (used to be used to power IDE-drives) from the PSU, the LEDs take their power from the fan itself. 'Splitters' are available, to power 2 fans from 1 connector.











This method will run the fans at 100%, but if you want to control the speed (and reduce the noise), there's a huge range of front-bay controllers available - *Link*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What fans are you considering?
Case fans should run from the PSU and any good quality PSU should have several spare 4-pin Molex connectors.
If you don't have enough available connectors, use a Molex splitter as pictured above.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

To add to what has already been said.

Your front fan mounts have access holes to the cable management area behind the drive bays.

They can be connected back there to spare MOLEX connectors as has already been mentioned.


----------



## EmulateSF64 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'll look into the Fan controllers, as I do have an open bay.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Let us know how you get on :wink:


----------

